# Realism in painting by Alejandro Cabeza



## forumart (Nov 10, 2013)

*"Portrait of Miguel de Cervantes - 130 x 97 - Oil Original by Alejandro Cabeza*"​
A painting career mainly supported the use of a technique Impressionist art, and perhaps because of this fact that the tables revolve around the landscape, the composition of figures and portraits, which has reached the appreciation of critics and audiences.

Alejandro Cabeza suddenly grown an impressionist painting that is totally different from the styles, fashions and what you get in the beginning of XXI century. It is a creator of strong character with his nature and understanding the creative act is the opposite of the general taste. has a personal language that does not match this with the ways and fashions of the turn of the century and has a world unequivocal obsessions.

Surprisingly long can maintain almost constantly mesmerized the audience, which accepts joyful vision of landscapes, portraits and compositions of great beauty. In his works, I'm sure the viewer can see a huge variety of subjects-landscapes, seascapes, portraits and figure compositions treated with excellent technical and educational rigor, as befits old formulas Impressionists.

Alejandro Cabeza was born in Spain in 1971. Excelled in the painting of portraits, landscapes, and monumental works artistic. In the year 2003 finish the portrait more big of the writer Vicente Blasco Ibáñez. The work presents the novelist author of the hut or canes and mud.

The distillation is worked it will be Vicente's municipal museum blasco Ibáñez located by the town hall of valencia, in his House placed in the beach of the malvarrosa.Alejandro Cabeza suddenly grown an impressionist painting that is totally different from the styles, fashions and what you get in the beginning of XXI century. It is a creator of strong character with his nature and understanding the creative act is the opposite of the general taste. has a personal language that does not match this with the ways and fashions of the turn of the century and has a world unequivocal obsessions.

The painter with more than 200 portraits made in Valencia, which once was considered one of the most promising young art scene figures Valencian recognized by the academic and art critic Francisco Agramunt, despite continuing to cultivate the other genres landscape and marine-mainly-, now works in a particularly intense portraits of leading figures in the world of literature and culture in general, as well as personalities in other fields.

We said of his work in the Valencian Contemporary Artists book that just look at some of his pictures to check its exquisite content, the translation of which is conceived, drawing true, bombastic chromaticism. It has, as Kandinsky, thirty percent of depth and the rest magic. Also enjoy the elegance of a Fortuny and has ease and lightness as our teacher inculcated universal Sorolla. It delves into the art of always, the classic, to venture into other current terms, they screened the strong personality of his brush.

Alejandro Cabeza


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Is there going to be a test? How long should I study?


----------

